# Tropical Spiders



## orionmystery (Feb 5, 2014)

Cute and I know it! A Malaysian Black and Gold Huntsman (Family Sparassidae, Thelcticopis sp., Tube-dwelling spiders). Selangor, Malaysia. 



Thelcticopis sp. IMG_6545 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





Thelcticopis sp. IMG_6530 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Cute Big-headed Bark Spider (Caerostris sp.). Selangor, Malaysia.



Caerostris sp. IMG_6427 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





Caerostris sp. IMG_6422 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Thelcticopis sp. (Subfamily: Sparianthinae)  Huntsman Spider (Sparassidae) with a female Raspy Cricket (Family: Gryllacrididae). prey. Night find, Selangor, Malaysia. 40D, 60mm, 270EX, DIY Diffuser, 1/200, F11, ISO200, handheld.  



Thelcticopis sp. IMG_6043 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





Thelcticopis sp. IMG_6051 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Sparassid or Pisaurid?



Huntsman Spider with prey IMG_5437 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Heteropoda boiei



Heteropoda boiei IMG_4284 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


More spiders: Tropical spiders | Up Close with Nature


----------



## FedericoRongaroli (Feb 6, 2014)

wow!! fantastic shots, good composition!

Bye


----------



## Parker219 (Feb 6, 2014)

These are amazing!

Thank you for sharing.

Bye?


----------



## weepete (Feb 6, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## JustJazzie (Feb 6, 2014)

I really like the last one!


----------

